# Merry Christmas



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 23, 2007)

Gee, it seems like I just did this LOL
 Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to all and hope you have a great holiday season and I look foward to another year


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 23, 2007)

And a Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 24, 2007)

You're welcome to use the smilies at www.mytoolbox.net/smiles . I put them there because too many forums don't have enough good smilies. Here's another one...






Just right click and get the url and use the image button.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope everyone has an old fashioned Merry Christmas.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 25, 2008)

Well Daryl, It's been another good year here of folks helpin folks.
Merry Christmas ,and Happy Holidays to to everyone. 
Looking  forward to next year, and helping others. What a great feeling.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 25, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Well Daryl, It's been another good year here of folks helpin folks.
> Merry Christmas ,and Happy Holidays to to everyone.
> Looking  forward to next year, and helping others. What a great feeling.



I couldn't of said it better myself InspectorD and it's even white for us this year Yupeeee:


----------

